# Rivett 608 Lathe - $4,000 (santa cruz, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 4, 2020)

Rivett 608 Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Rivett 608 Precision Lathe. It is in amazing shape. Comes on a Rivett cabinet with drive-assemble...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

